# finished with dog house just in time for the cold weather



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

hope this works first time with the pictures

[siteimg]5206[/siteimg]


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

does a bird pop out of the top at the top of the hour.

bad jokes aside it looks good

:beer:


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thats funny it looks just like a bird should come out of there. :beer:


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Finished mine a couple weekends ago. 1 1/2 foam insulation all across the bottom, back, around and on top of the cedar side. 
[siteimg]5211[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5212[/siteimg]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a set of very detailed emailable plans if anyone wants them.

the first dog house picture in this thread if the roof area is open inside is too much space inside for the dog to warm it up.

You will need to put an insulated ceiling in it at the level of the tops of the walls

It looks cool though :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, email me the plans please. I'll print 'em and take copies to the local vet clinic for handouts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick I sent them, anyone else want them pm me a email adress


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

NICE HOUSE!!


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

In the house that I built the hole top comes off for access to the inside of the house and there is 3 1/2 inches of r-13 in the floor of the top part or six inches of foam cant remember but anyways it is insulated.


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

will take the plans also. [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

My dog house is very similar to jkolson's but I used thicker plywood. This is a very good design. Smaller area keeps warmer air in, plus th little room inside keeps wind drift out.


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

JKOLSON, what are your demensions of the house. All demensions would be greatly appreciated. I have a 3 month old yellow lab and was wodering what size to make for him. Yes, I know I need to make it so it will work for him when he is full size. Information on size of door would be great also. Thanks.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

jkolson,
I have two of the same houses. I insulated every wall, floor and roof. IMO they are about as good as it gets. 
I can't tell for sure in your picture but the removable middle barrier..looks as if yours doesn't have a bottom edge. What i mean is, is that on mine i cut out a walk thru space starting from the top and left a few inches on the bottom so straw etc won't spread to other side so easy. Maybe yours has that too, just can't see in picture.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

On the plans I have emailed out to you guys I made a couple modifications.

1) I modified the floor and have a sheet of 3/4 inch foam board sandwiched between two sheets of plywood, I used a 1x2 around the edge so I had something to screw the two sheets of plywood together with. 
This requires you to calculate the didfference in the set back so the floor is still fittted up into the sides.
That will make sense if you study the plans.

2) I made a summer and a winter divider, the winter one is insulated the same way I did the floor.

3) ditto for the removable ceiling in the bedroom part of it.

If I lived in North Dakota I would double layer the 3/4 inch foam sheets and use a2x2 instead of a 1x2 for the outer border.

heres some pictures I don't know how to post the pictures on here
I'm bobman on the other site

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =2;t=24703


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I got the basic dimensions from "The Labrador Shooting Dog" by Mike Gould. It's 48" wide, 30" deep, 32" tall at the front and 28" at the rear. I used 1/2" plywood outside, 1/4" inside with 2X2s (split 2X4s) for the framework. Didn't bother running any 2X2s through the center of the floor since the 1 1/2" insulation was level with the 2X2 framework. The door is 11" wide, 18" tall. The removable divider is notched, I left about 5-6 inches to hold the cedar chips in. The book recommended getting it up off the ground (I intend to frame in the cinder blocks so it looks better) so the dog has to jump in and out, the rail road ties are there until my 3 1/2 month old yellow lab is big enough then they'll go away. I bought all the supplies local (small town) lumber company and it cost me about $100, you could probably build it cheaper if you hit Menards, Home Depot etc. 
Lumber list:
2 sheets of 1/2" plywood
2 sheets of 1/4" plywood
These dimensions are not exact (I put the floor in first so I didn't have to notch the corners) then just measured and cut.
4 48" 2X2
2 30" 2X2
4 32" 2X2
4 28" 2X2
and 1 4X8 sheet 1 1/2" foam insulation
To hold the foam insulation on the top, I just used construction adhesive and pieced together some scraps so I only needed 1 sheet of insulation ($20 a sheet)
Took about 4-5 hours and a 6 pack of Bud Light :beer: 
Hope this helps you out, any questions post (I check this site daily, I love it) or PM me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

nothing like a six pack of Bud and a Skil Saw for some fun :wink:


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

JKOLSON or anyone else. Just finished my dog house this weekend. Lots of work but fun. Looks like yours JK. My lab is also 3 months old and will start to use his kennel this week. Any tips on getting him to like his kennel? He is now in a crate in the garage and does fine. I tried to put him in the kennel last week a few times but all he does is bark. Didn't have the house in there yet for him. He will drive the neighbors nuts if he barks all the time. Any suggestions on what I can do? JKOLSON. whats the electrical cord for in the picture? Also, you use cedar wood chips, I think my dog would chew them all up. Does your dog chew on them? Mine sure likes the twigs and branches.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I would take a picture of my dogs house but it would just be a picture of our home. our 2 dogs have never spent a night in there doghouse since we got them. yep. we spoil them but there worth it.


----------



## Roadapple Red (Sep 2, 2006)

fargodawg said:


> does a bird pop out of the top at the top of the hour.
> 
> bad jokes aside it looks good
> 
> :beer:


No fargodawg, that is the attic room for thorpebe to stay when his is on the outs with the wife.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I get her into the kennel by going in, and telling her to come (sometimes she needs part of a small milkbone to help her hearing,I show it to her outside). Once she's in I have her sit, praise her and give her the milkbone and leave. I don't put her in the kennel unless I'm leaving, either going to work or walking the other 2, never when I'm staying at home. She barks when I walk the other 2 but I never let her out when she barks, I don't want her to think that barking will get her out of the kennel. 
Don't know how big your kennel is (mine is 5 X 10) but my dog house is outside the kennel, just used a grinder to cut out a small section so she didn't lose any room. 
The electrical cord is for a heated water bowl. 
Mine liked to chew on branches too but I didn't let her. If I see her trying I take it away and give her a nylabone, didn't take long to break her of chewing on wood.

Good luck!!


----------



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

JKOLSON, you have been a lot of help so far. What are you thoughts on a bark collar? I'm affraid he may bark for a long time. Maybe not. I will try to catch him eating his sticks and try the nylon bone thing. He does have one but would rather do the stick. Tough to stop him when my yard is full of them. My kennel is 6X12. Plan on putting the house on the outside of it also. Just need the time to do so. KOOBA


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Never used a bark collar, personally I think yours and mine are too young, but I'd look for some more opinions. Personally (again) I'd bet yours will learn that once the truck, or car, leaves he can bark all he wants and it won't do any good. There's really only one way to find out for sure (this is what I did) is leave him out and ask the neighbors how he was. If he barks a lot, they WILL let you know.
I'm sure mine still gets ahold of sticks once in a while (can't watch her all the time) but the sooner you start the better, don't let the bad habits develop, try and stop them ASAP!

Anyone else?


----------

